# Viz Whizz Northwest



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to find Vizz Whizz north west on Facebook but to no avail. I can find Viz Whzz Yorkshire, Scotland, Northeast everything but Northwest. Im in Lancashire and would love for Humphrey to meet up with fellow vizslas. Can anyone help?


----------

